# Silverado tire pressure question



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just got my first 4X4 - a 2006 Silverado 1500 extended cab Hybrid. It has the stock tires and not the fancy 20" ones. What would be a good starting point (psi) for driving on the sand?

Also, it has an auto/4WD, 4WD hi, and 4WD lo buttons. Anything special I should know or will they all work just as good? I assume 4WD lo would be the ultimate 4WD position for driving anywhere anyplace?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

18psi
4WD HI SHOULD BE OK UNLESS YOU FEEL LIKE YOUR SPINNING
POP THE HOOD TO GET EXTRA COOL AIR TO THE ENGINE TO HELP KEEP FROM OVERHEATING


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks. Now all I need is the permits for DE and AI... and the shovel, plywood, rod racks, etc...

Sandcrab


----------

